# Manuel Cardoso motets ???are there any?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

What an interresting figure in portuguese polyphony, _like Manxfeeder said he clearly an extension of the franco-flemish art school of polyphony_, i have only missa of him , a magnificat and a lamentation, this gentelman required more attention i would tend to says or beleive.

*Duarte Lobo* not has mezmerising all do hearing more from him would be interresting as well, i lack in portuguese polyphony de luxe, all does naxos Jeremy summerly and mister Bo Holten does a fine job , i need more material.

What i notice about portuguese polyphonist is there gentle touch there subtility, there are not has complex has other but there is a charm in there simplicity.

:tiphat:


----------

